# Wahrscheinlichkeit Übereinstimmung SHA-1



## The_S (11. Sep 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass bei zwei verschiedenen Wörter beim Generieren des SHA-1 die Ersten 32 Zeichen identisch sind?

Danke!


----------



## Gast (18. Sep 2007)

Was meinst du denn mit Zeichen?


----------



## The_S (19. Sep 2007)

Öhm ... naja ... wenn ich mit dem SHA-1 eine Prüfsumme bilde, dann bekomme ich ja auch diese Prüfsumme. Und diese Prüfsumme besteht natürlich aus Zeichen  .


----------



## ice-breaker (19. Sep 2007)

Wichtig ist zu wissen welche Bitzahl du verwendest 
Also generell gibt es solche Kollisionen natürlich aber wie ich es jedem sage, die Chancen einer Kollision sind so gering, dass selbst SuperComputer einige Zeit rechnen um eine Kollision herauszufinden.


----------



## The_S (20. Sep 2007)

OK, hat sich mittlerweile sowieso schon erledigt, aber die Info is trotzdem interessant  .


----------

